# Nissan Sunderland



## JK82 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I work on the production line at the Nissan factory in Sunderland. I've been there for over a year now and it's the most miserable place I've ever worked.

Like anything theres positives and negatives. I was out of work for most of the three years previously and graduated in 2008. I can appreciate been well paid for hard graft (the pay is national average, so slightly above average for the North East and we make 64 cars an hour) and with the economy the way it is I'm fortunate to have a full time job.

I just can't help the negative atmosphere in that place effect me. I had a very heated argument with a 'colleague' a few weeks ago. It's like I'm fighting the negativity to stay positive and sane then I reached me limit with this guys negativity and blew.

The root cause of the negativity problem is the management (isn't is always)! The below points are some of the causes
- after the August bank holiday we (line 1) won't get a weekend off till Christmas.
- there isn't any work/life balance with the way the shift pattern works. Line 2 is working 10hr shifts while line 1 has Sunday 10hr nightshifts and Friday nightshifts
- line managers scream at us (at least in the part I work) there's aggressive language most of the time.
- so many people I work with are depressed and miserable and I don't want to end up that way.
- I'm only there because it's by far the best paid job I can get in the North East, even with my degree

So I wonder if there's any other Nissan employees on here and if there's any thoughts, ideas etc


----------

